# Just venting- done w/docs... again.



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Called my endocrinologist today to ask if he would consider treating me with a low dose of thyroid hormone in order to alleviate some of my symptoms until I can get my surgery in January. He said that while I have Hashimoto's disease, that because my TSH is in the normal range, none of my symptoms can be attributed to the disease, that I should follow up with my primary care doctor about my migraines and other symptoms. He said my thyroid is functioning normally. I hate doctors. I really do. Hate, loathe and despise them. I have been trying to figure out what the heck is going on in my body for over 3 years now and just when I thought I had gotten somewhere? This. Maybe I will just let the stupid thing die completely so I can give somebody the appropriate numbers for treatment. I'm just going to go to bed now until that happens. Nevermind that I have a husband and 4 kids to be there for, a church life, volunteer in the community, etc etc etc. I was so looking forward to feeling normal someday. This stinks. :tongue0020:


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Jaimee - I am so sorry you are feeling so frustrated. I wish I had some great words of wisdom (I am new to this stuff). I am certain that someone here will.

I will be praying for you.

-Christi
hugs2


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you Christi. I really appreciate all the prayers I can get. I'm having a really hard time with all of this.


----------



## tiffdb (Sep 5, 2010)

I sympathize with every word you said!! I feel exactly the same way!!!

I know that doesn't help, or make your symptoms go away, I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

You know I read somewhere that most Endo's basically treat patients with Diabeties & the Thyroid is a Secondary thought... I am beginning to think this is true. 
I too am being told my mine that my menstral cycles, headaches, exhaustion, etc. have nothing to do with my thyroid because my TSH level is within normal range. Well I had enough - I emailed him with a list of tests I wanted run - I got my order in the mail - the blood was drawn & I am awaiting my results as we speak. Atleast if nothing else it will be my own peace of mind. 
I don't have any great advice either - but hang in there & you are not alone!!!!
Contact your regular MD & talk it out.... maybe you can get him to call your Endo & get to a compromise for you???? Just a thought - I know my reg MD would do that much for me if he wasn't sure how to treat it in conjuction with the Endo.
Good luck & keep your head up - atlest you know surger is on its way... my Endo refused to do "unnecessary surgery" as he calls it. 
(I had 1/2 my thyroid removed & now the other 1/2 had growing nodules.... I just want it out!!!!!! as it should have been completely taken out in the first place!)


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I am going to cancel my surgery consult and go get a second opinion. I found a doc who is an Internal Medicine specialist and D.O. who does complete hormone work ups and is highly recommended for thyroid disorders. Even if I have to save up for awhile, it would be worth waiting for if I feel better. I'm not about to have my thyroid cut out and still have no clue what doc I'll see afterward. What if I don't even need the surgery? I swear there must be some kind of transference that takes place as a person goes through med school... information in= common sense out... Sigh.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Called my endocrinologist today to ask if he would consider treating me with a low dose of thyroid hormone in order to alleviate some of my symptoms until I can get my surgery in January. He said that while I have Hashimoto's disease, that because my TSH is in the normal range, none of my symptoms can be attributed to the disease, that I should follow up with my primary care doctor about my migraines and other symptoms. He said my thyroid is functioning normally. I hate doctors. I really do. Hate, loathe and despise them. I have been trying to figure out what the heck is going on in my body for over 3 years now and just when I thought I had gotten somewhere? This. Maybe I will just let the stupid thing die completely so I can give somebody the appropriate numbers for treatment. I'm just going to go to bed now until that happens. Nevermind that I have a husband and 4 kids to be there for, a church life, volunteer in the community, etc etc etc. I was so looking forward to feeling normal someday. This stinks. :tongue0020:


Jaimee; it is not the end of the line. Find another doctor. Many of us have had up to 10 plus doctors in our frustration to get diagnosed and treated.

These are tests you need; one can not make a judgement based on TSH alone.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

We don't need your personal info but if you could sort of tell us what state you live in and perhaps even the city, maybe one of our posters can direct you to a good doctor.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I live in upstate SC. I followed a link you (I think) posted to someone else to the Yahoo groups. The moderator there suggested a doc in Traveler's Rest. Since I've exhausted all our flex spending account money for the year with all the unnecessary tests (MRIs, CTs, etc etc ad nauseum) and I owe so many people money I don't even open mail anymore... I think I may possibly be able to work out one appointment with her, but then may have to wait til after the first of the year to follow up. We'll see.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> I think I am going to cancel my surgery consult and go get a second opinion. I found a doc who is an Internal Medicine specialist and D.O. who does complete hormone work ups and is highly recommended for thyroid disorders. Even if I have to save up for awhile, it would be worth waiting for if I feel better. I'm not about to have my thyroid cut out and still have no clue what doc I'll see afterward. What if I don't even need the surgery? I swear there must be some kind of transference that takes place as a person goes through med school... information in= common sense out... Sigh.


Boy,you said a mouthful there!! Absolutely! You need to know that you are going to have good follow-up care for the rest of your life. I don't see an endo. I went through every one in my area. They are more interested diabetes as per the other poster and that's the truth.

Your D.O should be able to take very very good care of you especially if you and she/he are willing to work together and learn together and to think outside the box.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Andros. This is the first decision I have felt sure of since I started this process. I know *I* am willing to think outside the box. If only this doc can as well and if we don't end up in the poor house because of it!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Praying for you Jaimee. I personally believe that if you find a great endo, you will get the help you need. I don't think most IM's or PC's have enough experience and if you have an endo that you will work with you, you will get the help you need - if your issues are truly thyroid. They could be pituatary, chronic fatigue syndrome, etc. I certainly wouldn't be getting anything cut out of my body unless I had some firm answers. I have had three major surgeries in the last two years and it is tough.

I truly hope you find the help you are seeking. I know it is really hard to feel defeated, but you aren't.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> I live in upstate SC. I followed a link you (I think) posted to someone else to the Yahoo groups. The moderator there suggested a doc in Traveler's Rest. Since I've exhausted all our flex spending account money for the year with all the unnecessary tests (MRIs, CTs, etc etc ad nauseum) and I owe so many people money I don't even open mail anymore... I think I may possibly be able to work out one appointment with her, but then may have to wait til after the first of the year to follow up. We'll see.


Your local group will most certainly know the best docs. Good for you and do let us know.

We could all use a money tree!


----------



## drahaskell (Oct 1, 2010)

Since you are fed up with doctors I hesitate to start off by telling you that... ummm... I am one and I totally understand your frustrations. Doctors, in general, are treating based upon lab tests which is very narrow minded and not the way medicine was practiced just a few decades ago...

I don't know if this would be of any interest but I'm hosting a free webinar on Hashimoto's and reviewing a lot of really important research which I accumulated for my most recent publication, Hope For Hashimoto's.

I am a Naturopathic Physician with 27 years of experience and have a very good understanding of thyroid hormones. I published another book called Low Thyroid Hormone Symptoms- 7 Causes & 7 Solutions.

During and after the webinar I will be answering questions so even though you may not have Hashimoto's you may get some answers to some of your questions.

I hope you can join me. Simply go to HopeForHashimotos.com for more information about signing up for the webinar.

All the best,
Dr. Alexander Haskell


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Haskell is a "naturopathic physician" who is selling his books/other materials.

Spam.


----------

